# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Máy phát điện miễn phí ! thật không nhỉ ?

## CBNN

Chào cả nhà , em lang thang youtube thấy có mấy bác trung đông , Ấn Độ ... đua nhau chế máy phát điện miễn phí sử dụng quán tính của bánh đà . em không biết độ xác thực bao nhiêu , chỉ thắc mắc khỗng lẽ các bác ấy cố bỏ công sức ra troll nhau thôi sao .  Chứ theo định luật bảo toàn năng lượng thì .....ai cũng biết . Hay là có cơ duyên nào ko ta? có điều kiện nhất định sẽ thử .
Mà nguyên lý thì cực đơn giản : gồm một động cơ kéo , một bánh đà và một máy phát với ít cái pulley phù hợp ,rồi chỉ cần mồi cho bánh đà quay thế là có một bộ máy phát điện tuần hoàn . 
Động cơ có thể tự duy trì năng lượng hoạt động đã là bất khả thi (động cơ vĩng cửu) , đằng này còn thừa ra cho chúng ta dùng nữa .

----------

duonghoang, Gamo, kametoco

----------


## solero



----------


## biết tuốt

Chợt nhớ lại chuyện mấy tay bí thở tỉnh gì bên nước lạ ,hạ quyết tâm chính trị chế tạo động cơ vĩnh cửu  :Wink:

----------


## Sun24h

Cái này không tin được đâu bác, toàn lừa nhau thui,

----------


## terminaterx300

nếu đã ngon thế thì nó chẳng phải đốt than đốt dầu đốt urani để phát điện  :Wink:

----------

